# Looking for classical music set ringtones?



## kathryn bernado (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I recently listened to classical music and I am very excited about it. In the hustle and bustle of today's life, I want to settle down a little to feel these clear sounds more clearly. Can anyone know of any famous classical works inspired by nature and mythology, please suggest me? All comments are accepted.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

kathryn bernado said:


> Hello everyone, I recently listened to classical music and I am very excited about it. In the hustle and bustle of today's life, I want to settle down a little to feel these clear sounds more clearly. Can anyone know of any famous classical works inspired by nature and mythology, please suggest me? All comments are accepted.


Classical Ringtones!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2020)

kathryn bernado said:


> Hello everyone, I recently listened to classical music and I am very excited about it. In the hustle and bustle of today's life, I want to settle down a little to feel these clear sounds more clearly. Can anyone know of any famous classical works inspired by nature and mythology, please suggest me? All comments are accepted.


Sorry kathryn, I'm confused. Do you want to know about ringtones - in the title of your thread - or about classical music inspired by nature and mythology?

Debussy's L'Apres-Midi D'un Faune (mythology) and Syrinx (mythology)
Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe (mythology)
Beethoven Symphony No 6 (nature)

As for ringtones, if you're good with apps, you can make your own by snipping from a classical mp3 and turning it into a tone.


----------



## kathryn bernado (Sep 15, 2020)

MacLeod said:


> Sorry kathryn, I'm confused. Do you want to know about ringtones - in the title of your thread - or about classical music inspired by nature and mythology?
> 
> Debussy's L'Apres-Midi D'un Faune (mythology) and Syrinx (mythology)
> Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe (mythology)
> ...


Hi MacLeod, many thanks to the music you share.
Now I don't need an app to cut classical mp3 music to turn into melodies, instead I download ringtones directly from free sites, such as: https://beltonengratis.net/


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I use themes from my laptop (mac) music/itunes classical music library and do 30 sec snippet. Example are Le Grand Inquisitor from Don Carlos Verdi. List Faust Sumphony, choral section, Don Giovanni, damnation scene. People in elevator are surprised.


----------

